# looking for dry rub for jerky



## labrador103 (Oct 15, 2013)

looking for a dry rub for making jerky?

thanks


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 15, 2013)

Labrador..........are you looking for a rub only or are you going to brine as well? And, what kind of meat are you using?

Brad


----------



## wildcatter (Oct 28, 2013)

I layer mine in a tub with Morton Sugar Cure plus some black pepper sprinkled between the layers.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

Wildcatter said:


> I layer mine in a tub with Morton Sugar Cure plus some black pepper sprinkled between the layers.


How long do you let it cure this way wildcatter?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 28, 2013)

I just did some from American Spice company and was completely satisfied.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151108/sweet-maple-jerky

In the past I have always just used the old standby, salt pepper onion garlic lea & Perins soy and a little sweet either brown sugar or honey.

But the above I was looking for a special, something different. Not bad, but wasn't the candy I was looking for. Although the neighbor brought me another Eye of Round and asked nicely.....LOL


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> ...Although the neighbor brought me another Eye of Round and asked nicely.....LOL



That's when you know it's good.


----------



## wildcatter (Oct 28, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> How long do you let it cure this way wildcatter?


3-4 hours or until my patience runs out. Haha! It's only 1/4" thick, it doesn't take long and it's surprising how much moisture comes out.  Then I give it a good rinse, let it air dry a little on the racks then hit it with the smoke. I do make sure to follow the recipe on the bag for cure/meat ratio, I've had some come out WAY too salty eyeballing it. 
I should use Tender Quick, because Sugar Cure doesn't have nitrite and therefore doesn't cure in 4 hours. But I like the smoke flavor and more sugar, and I'm confident the salt, dehydration, smoke and fool's luck will keep me safe. You do what you think is right. :-)


----------



## wildcatter (Oct 28, 2013)

image.jpg



__ wildcatter
__ Oct 28, 2013






My last batch of venison jerky- just about the whole deer


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

Thx wildcatter. We now return you to the original post by labrdor103.


----------



## wildcatter (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha! Keep on topic, point taken. Being new here, I hope advice I give is taken with a grain of salt (pun).


----------

